

How Apple could improve inter-app linking in iOS 7 - andydev
http://www.andydev.co.uk/blog/ios-7-inter-app-linking/

======
jezfromfuture
How about we stop trying to implement stupid url based methods and apple just
makes us a damn api to share data between apps..

~~~
andydev
That would be the ideal addition to iOS 7. The URL based one I mentioned would
go someway to give you this functionality although it requires the app getting
the data to implement the functionality. Fingers crossed are crossed for Apple
to announce something to improve this in June.

